# Thyroid- Nutri-meds vs Armour



## NewDirections (Jul 18, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone takes Nutri-Meds thyroid medication. Are you satisified with this product? Just if anyone has personal experience to share cause Armour is hard to get without a prescription. I read this on sttm this:

Quote:

NUTRI-MEDS PORCINE, a non-prescription brand of natural thyroid, CONTAINS:

Whole Dessicated Thyroid Glandular Concentrate - Porcine
Raw Porcine Thyroid Tissue 130 mg.
Dicalcium Phosphate
Magnesium Sterate (Natural Tableting Agent)
Patients report that over-the-counter thyroid products, including Nutri-meds, are FAR weaker than all the above. Yes, they may be good in a pinch for help, but not for long term support.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

My 13 yo dd takes it. She is doing really well on it. I found it easier to dose than Armour - not as strong.
I have taken it in the past, but can't tolerate any thyroid hormone at all now.

I'm curious what others here have experienced with Nutri Meds also.
fp


----------



## NewDirections (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Sammi (Jun 26, 2009)

My naturopath recommeded this and I have to agree it's fantastic. Don't let someone who only knows the product by what they may have heard hold you back. You can read testimonials on their website from people who use it and it is widely recommended by all kinds of practitioners for the simple reason that Nutri-Meds thyroid really works.


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

I take it and it works great







Been on it for 8 months


----------



## tinkerbelle04 (Jul 25, 2009)

I started Nutri-Meds today. I have thyroid symptoms but according to the doc, I am normal, ha ha, so no meds from him. I also have a thyroid tumor they are scanning twice a year. After years of feeling terrible, I am going to try to at least make it better myself. I will keep getting the tumor scanned, of course, and blood work.

I am starting on 1/2 a tablet a day to be cautious.

Any advice would be wonderful!

Joan


----------



## jhan1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Joan, I am in the same situation as you! Are you feeling better with the Nutri Meds? Did your tumor shrink? Did anyone else on this thread have continued success with Nutri Meds?? Can't wait to hear! Jen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle04* 
I started Nutri-Meds today. I have thyroid symptoms but according to the doc, I am normal, ha ha, so no meds from him. I also have a thyroid tumor they are scanning twice a year. After years of feeling terrible, I am going to try to at least make it better myself. I will keep getting the tumor scanned, of course, and blood work.

I am starting on 1/2 a tablet a day to be cautious.

Any advice would be wonderful!

Joan


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

Anyone else have any experience with Nutri-meds? I'm trying to decide between them and Dr. Ron's Thyroid and Liver. I know Dr. Ron's will be a good deal more expensive to get adequate thyroid hormone, but I know it's a good company.

Those of you on Nutri-meds, how's it going?


----------



## JLFlorida606 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

in order to be successful using thyroid hormone of any kind, you will need to have enough iron in your system. our bodies cannot use the thyroid hormone if we are low ( or too high ) in iron, or if our adrenal glands are not supplying enough cortisol. vitamin C helps the body absorb iron. some people suffer from inflammation, which could be caused by subclinical gluten intolerance--so it might be necessary to take krill oil & to remove gluten from your diet. vitamin D can interfere with the metabolism of thyroid hormone if it you don't have enough--you can do some reading about that too. it sounds complicated, but if you starting learning step by step, get the supplements you need & correct the deficiencies, eventually you will get your life back and feel "normal." there is a website by the name of "stop the thyroid madness" which is a good place to start learning. everything I am telling you is from my own personal experience. I had to correct vitamin deficiencies first before my body could tolerate or make use of any thyroid hormone. best of luck to you in getting the good health you are seeking.


----------



## Happy82 (Jul 17, 2014)

*My experience*

I take nutri-meds porcine thyroid. Have for a couple years now. Before I was on Armour, and before that was levothyroxine. 
I have done the best on the porcine thyroid. 
Armour was good, but rx was tedious to get due to low supply.

Since being on nutri-meds I've had my thyroid checked periodically and I am in a good range. This is key to finding correct dosage, not to mention and most importantly how you feel.

I started with 60grn of Armour and when I went to nutri-meds I found I needed much more to be helpful. 
Can't remember how much I started with NM but I think it was like 1 1/2 capsules or 2 tablets.
The tablets seem less effective than the capsules but you need a gem scale to weigh out the capsules. $25 on amazon. 
I have since decreased my dosage to now being 3/4 of a tablet. About 1/2 or slightly less of a capsule.

My levels are great.

Too much will cause your thyroid to get lazy, but not enough will cause it to work too hard and burn out, so taking it slow whether increasing or decreasing dosage is highly important.

Also you must and I repeat, MUST combine with a very healthy (veggie Based) lifestyle along with daily exercise in target fat burning heart range to help yourself heal. 
My thyroid has been healing slowly but surely, due to my diligence in health, exercise, nutrition, and various forms of meditation. Stress is sooo taxing on the thyroid. Which is why it is so important for people to find things that help them feel peace and dwell on those things. 
This is how I've been able to decrease my amounts and maintain my thyroid health. 
Someday I hope to be free of this altogether.

This is just my experience and does not replace professional medical care.

Best wishes on your pursuit of health and wellness.


----------



## TheisH (Nov 22, 2014)

Happy82 said:


> I take nutri-meds porcine thyroid. Have for a couple years now. Before I was on Armour, and before that was levothyroxine.
> I have done the best on the porcine thyroid.
> Armour was good, but rx was tedious to get due to low supply.
> 
> ...


Very good to hear, I just purchased Nutri-Meds, Porcine Tablets today after having much trouble with Levothyroxine. I am very excited to see how it works. Your results sound very promising, however I know results vary based on the person, but this gives me hope that I have not made a good decision.


----------

